# Rockness!!



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

Off to Rockness next weekend for the 4th year running!

Is anyone else going and who you looking forward to seeing?

Ryan


----------



## -Stu- (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm heading up mate. Looking forward to the strokes, vampire weekend, boyz noize, bloody beetroots....

A few of you going up?


----------



## johnnybond (May 19, 2008)

Yeah I'm heading up. Pendulum, Chase and Status, 2 many dj's! Can't wait!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeh Ill be making the trip with three mates, yeah baby!!!


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

Strokes, Fatboy, Ian Brown.....but most of all DOVES!!

3 of us making the trip up at the minute.

Setting off on Thursday and staying at my mates grandads old house just outside Kilmarnock, then off up the A82, all the way to Inverness.

Getting extremely excited to say the least!!

Ryan


----------

